# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Danielle Gardner

## lila_1

not sure ακριβώς τι ρόλο βαράει. Κάτι ύποπτο σίγουρα (u know :01. Mr. Green: )
Πάντως είναι έμπνευση   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ιδού

----------


## morgoth

τρομερο κορμι... και φατσα πολυ καλή.

----------


## jelena

o όγκος της είναι κάπως ύποπτος σίγουρα :01. Mr. Green: 
αλλά το πρόσωπο της αναλλοίωτο ρε γμτ :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

Εγκρινω..οσο για το υποπτο,θα το διερευνησω εξονυχιστικα  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> o όγκος της είναι κάπως ύποπτος σίγουρα
> αλλά το πρόσωπο της αναλλοίωτο ρε γμτ


οχι δεν το είπα για τον όγκο το ύποπτο :01. Mr. Green: 
Πάντως η μούρη της έχει χαλάσει, πέρασε στην σκοτεινή πλευρά απ ότι είδα σε κάποιες άλλες φωτο
απλά δεν τις πόσταρα



> Εγκρινω..οσο για το υποπτο,θα το διερευνησω εξονυχιστικα


μπορεί να πέσεις πάνω σε....πολεμικές πόζες ιφ γιου νοου γουατ αι μιν  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jelena

Στην σκοτεινή πλευρά????απαπαπαα...μακριά απο εμάς :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Σορυ ρε Λιλα δεν πηγαινει το μυαλουδακι μου στο πονηρο εμενα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------

